# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Living in Jamaica >  Jet ski to buy?

## Alexander Kramer

Hi everyone due that the ban for jetskis is still on i wonder if anybody know where i can buy one for reasonable price for private use

----------


## Rob

> Hi everyone due that the ban for jetskis is still on i wonder if anybody know where i can buy one for reasonable price for private use


There is no real ban on jetskis in Negril, but the operators decided it was not economical to maintain the business. Since the old jetskis are nearly 2 years old, it may be best to bring in your own.

If you really want a used one, just a stroll on the beach will let you see who has one to sell.

----------


## Alexander Kramer

Anyone know the local pricerange for a Yamaha waverunner fx ho?

----------

